# Hesston 5540 Baler question



## wvbill (Jul 9, 2010)

My 5540 round baler wraps hay around the bale forming roller as it is starting a bale, if there is any moisture (even a little dew) in the grass. I was just looking for a bearing on AGCO Parts book site and found a "short crop kit". Does anyone know if this kit will help solve my problem?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bradbid (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know about the short crop kit. You can get a wet kit, silage kit, green kit, etc.... and put on it. Not sure what Hesston calls their variety of that. It's a scraper that goes up nearly against the starter roller that keeps wet hay scraped off the roller. No mo' wrapped up starter roller.


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

If you just got to start rolling damp or wet hay do this. Make sure your starter drum is pristine clean. That crud on the roller might as well be grass hooks and will catch and wrap tall grass. Start a bale @ 60 to 75% pto rpm. And last but not least you have to have tight belts and good bearings to push hay.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

gman1772 said:


> If you just got to start rolling damp or wet hay do this. Make sure your starter drum is pristine clean. That crud on the roller might as well be grass hooks and will catch and wrap tall grass. Start a bale @ 60 to 75% pto rpm. And last but not least you have to have tight belts and good bearings to push hay.


I agree. I run a 5580 (basically the same, I believe, just bigger). You must clean off anything that wraps around the starter roller, in between bales. Once the hay is dry, it isn't so critical. If too much hay wraps around the square shaped starter roller, it will jam against the belt roller next to it. If it does jam, you must back the PTO up slightly to remove the pressure and then cut the hay on the forming roller and pull it out by hand. Lots of fun.


----------



## wvbill (Jul 9, 2010)

I have gone so far as to polish the bale forming roller with a scotchbrite pad before baling. I bale heavy hay in a humid climate (usually 65% or above), so there are always uncured spots that seem to be just where I need to start a new bale. The hay seems to go into the chamber and jump up and down before it starts to roll. Most times it rolls and all is well, but if there is any moisture it jumps and then disappears from between the belts and wraps around the forming roller. Lower rpm helps, feeding hay real slow helps, but it takes as long to start a bale as it does to make a bale. Still, any moisture or dew, and I'm in it with a knife again.

I was wondering if the "tread" on my belts could be getting worn too much. They have over 20,000 bales on them.

Thanks for any help.


----------

